# Should I be concerned?



## MYgirlFLICKA (Aug 19, 2007)

No way are you over reacting. I would either confront them or leave. It's hard to do both, but I'm sure you know your horse and you should do what's best for him/her.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea, that sounds a little bit sketch. I've never heard of anyone sane dumping manure in the arena. Sounds to me like they're trying to cut costs.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I'D be out of there in a heart beat. I checked out 10 different barns before I moved Thunder....I must have called at least 15ish.


----------



## Duders (Jan 13, 2008)

That's what I thought. I'm fairly new to owning a horse but it seemed like common sense to not dump manure in an arena. What about the bedding issue? Isn't it unhealthy to not have a good bedding in an in door stall? I also thought that horses needed hay for their digestive system?


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Duders said:


> What about the bedding issue? Isn't it unhealthy to not have a good bedding in an in door stall? I also thought that horses needed hay for their digestive system?


The only reason they might use very little bedding (aside from being cheap) is if there was padding installed under the mat. They do need good support in their stalls and good bedding is the easiest way to provide, but you can put padding in.

And it does need hay, especially if there isn't much pasture to graze on.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's a bit odd, who dumps the manure in the arena?! Wow. :roll:
Hmm, I would let them know about how you feel, you are deff. not over-reacting; of course you want what's best for your horse, & you deserve it!  & yes, your horse does need hay.  
I'd get out of there if it continues.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

my old stable used to do that...they would dump the maunre in the riding arenas. The point to where it would get so deep we couldnt run too hard or the horses could pull a tendon. Some horses do get pellets, but usually older ones. I would leave if i were you.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The manure and no bedding are minor compared to the little or no hay. If there is no turnout with access to grass the horse needs hay. I would definitely confront them ASAP


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yup i agree with everyone

if your horse isnt getting hay especially if you are paying for it then you need to say something otherwise your horses health will be in jeopardy and i know you dont want that.

check out about your bedding issue too. if the stalls are padded its not so bad but yeah, you need to find out

good luck


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I would leave there in a heartbeat.

Always remember that your horses health and well being MUST come before anything else (ie: trainer teaches there, covered area for riding, etc)


----------

